# Corsair H100i v.2, Pumpe läuft nicht permanent auf 100%



## EltexX (22. Juli 2017)

*Corsair H100i v.2, Pumpe läuft nicht permanent auf 100%*

Habe meine Corsair Hydro H100i v.2 schon 3 Monate in Betrieb, Was aber deutlich auffällt ist, dass die pumpe nicht auf 100% läuft.
Es spielt dabei keine Rolle ob sie am CPU_FAN oder am OPT_FAN angeschlossen ist.
Wie kann ich sie OPTIONAL auf 100 festlegen?

PS: Beim Corsair Link Tool ist mir das auch nicht möglich.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v.2, Pumpe läuft nicht permanent auf 100%*

Gibt es da nicht so ein steuerungsprogramm für? Oder den Anschluss auf volle Leistung stellen im bios, musst mal testen wie die Geräuschekullise ist und die kühlleistung. Ggf dann anpassen und runter stellen , bei den Lüftern übrigens genauso.


----------



## EltexX (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v.2, Pumpe läuft nicht permanent auf 100%*

Habe ich bereits versucht, allerdings ist sie dann immernoch nicht auf ihren max. 1920 rpm.....
Ist es villeicht wegen der pumpe selbst?!

Corsair Link wäre die Software, bekommt es aber trotzdem nicht hin.
USB Headder ist aber dran!


----------



## drstoecker (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v.2, Pumpe läuft nicht permanent auf 100%*

Wie schnell läuft die denn?


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v.2, Pumpe läuft nicht permanent auf 100%*

Du kannst in Corsair Link auf die Pumpe klicken und dann zwischen Performance und Quiet wählen. Liest du die RPM in Corsair Link aus oder anders?


----------

